
Ask HN: What python/cron/etc scripts do you use at home or work? - hplust
Can you describe how they have made you more efficient, organized and&#x2F;or helpful?<p>if anyone is willing, would love to see some scripts listed in the thread.
======
savethefuture
#!/bin/bash echo -n $1 | md5sum | awk '{print $1}'

